# This diet worked well for my father.



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

My dad has been doing his own diet. Every week he cooks himself a bunch of chicken, pork, burgers (he makes the burgers) with mrs. dash on them, and eats those every day along with green beans, carrots, broccoli, or cauliflower he heats in the microwave with a bit of water. He also has some yogurt. 

This seems to be doing him very well. He has lost a ton of weight, and now has to wear a belt.

Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## attie (Jul 16, 2008)

What's "mrs. dash" goboenomo


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 16, 2008)

Here you go attie - Mrs. Dash


----------



## attie (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Michael, sounds like something would call my wife sometimes -- Mrs Dash


----------



## Ryanallen (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

Glad your father has found something that works for him. Has he increased his exercise at all?

The great thing about making your own burgers (and anything else) is you know exactly what has gone into it.

Ryan


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 17, 2008)

No, I'd say his exercise is about the same as it was. He doesn't.


----------

